# Phragmipedium Les Varines



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 14, 2010)

This is a cross made at the EYF, I was expected rounder petals.... But I just love it! It is a hudge flower reminds me some of my preferate cross Sorc. apprentice.







Here to compare beside a Mem. Dick Clements


----------



## Hera (Nov 14, 2010)

I really like it. The pouch is much more opened up and colorful than I would expext. Nice.


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow, the marlings on the pouch are spectacular!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow! Love that flower. Pretty pink and as John said, great markings on the pouch. :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Nov 14, 2010)

Very nice and with a french name. :drool:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 14, 2010)

Shiva said:


> Very nice and *with a french name*. :drool:



What does Les Varines mean?

Oh, I see it is a place in France.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2010)

Had to look it up - sargentianum x kovachii. Nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 14, 2010)

kovachii is coming out with a few surprizes! If the petals aren't round on the other parent, you're not going to get round petals. wow


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 14, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> kovachii is coming out with a few surprizes! If the petals aren't round on the other parent, you're not going to get round petals. wow



Hi Rick, the first and only flower I've seen from that cross was pretty rounded shaped like the MDC I put on the side,with much larger petals. It is that's why I was expected something more like that... But I do prefer and please with that one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2010)

Wonderful pouch. Nice color, also. Kovachii is turning out to be a very interesting parent.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 14, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2010)

Interesting. It would look good crossed w/ schlimii or fischeri type to round out the shape and work the purple color! Thanx for posting. er I mean w/ besseae!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 15, 2010)

It's a very good one, because of the great shape and coloring of petals and pouch!!!! Jean


----------



## ORG (Nov 15, 2010)

Dear YOYO
Les Varines is a street in St. Hellier om the island Jersey, where the Eric Young Foundation is.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 15, 2010)

very nice and interesting,I also would of thought the petals would of been rounder


----------



## e-spice (Nov 15, 2010)

Very nice - but I'm shocked at how little kovachii influence there is. I would have never guessed the cross.

That MDC is excellent!

e-spice


----------



## John M (Nov 15, 2010)

Jean-Pierre; Are you sure of the name? When I commented above, I had no idea that it was a kovachii cross. Generally, the parents of a primary hybrid are easily "seen" in their progeny. Yet, I am required to use my imagination to see any kovachii in this one. Is it that sargentianum is extremely dominant in crosses? I just don't know. I assumed from the speckling in the pouch, the slight fuzzy "eyebrows" on the upper edge of the staminode shield and the twisted petals, that it had pearcei or ecuadorense in it. The thing I'm most confused about is the corkscrew twisting of the petals. Neither sargentianum or kovachii have petals that are so twisted. Also, for a kovachii cross, it seems to me that the size is a bit small. Any thoughts?


----------



## gonewild (Nov 15, 2010)

How is it that the EYF was able to make a kovachii hybrid?
Wouldn't you need kovachii pollen in the UK?


----------



## toddybear (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Jorch (Nov 15, 2010)

Love the pouch opening! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2010)

gonewild said:


> How is it that the EYF was able to make a kovachii hybrid?
> Wouldn't you need kovachii pollen in the UK?



Yes they have had it for a while. Phrag La Vingtaine was available 2 years ago!


----------



## gonewild (Nov 15, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Yes they have had it for a while. Phrag La Vingtaine was available 2 years ago!



How is that CITES legal?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 16, 2010)

Exceptional!!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 16, 2010)

John M said:


> Jean-Pierre; Are you sure of the name? When I commented above, I had no idea that it was a kovachii cross. Generally, the parents of a primary hybrid are easily "seen" in their progeny. Yet, I am required to use my imagination to see any kovachii in this one. Is it that sargentianum is extremely dominant in crosses? I just don't know. I assumed from the speckling in the pouch, the slight fuzzy "eyebrows" on the upper edge of the staminode shield and the twisted petals, that it had pearcei or ecuadorense in it. The thing I'm most confused about is the corkscrew twisting of the petals. Neither sargentianum or kovachii have petals that are so twisted. Also, for a kovachii cross, it seems to me that the size is a bit small. Any thoughts?



Hi John, when I saw it first I thought it was looking of what I was expected from the cross Mem. Alicia Gadea de Solano (Sorc. Apprentice x kovachii) but didn’t see it in boom yet. Usually the EYF is a good and trustable source. 

I’m seeying lots of sargentianum in this cross, but don’t have any idea of the possible variation in it yet. I do have an other one who should bloom pretty soon, will see if it could be very different. About primary, you are right and it is that why I was expected more kovachii in it too. But we can judge on only one or two specimen… 

Just to show as exemple; at left is pearcei x kovachii ready to spike and Les Varines. Petals are 8cm long not bad!








Sorry for the picture! Since I have the HPS on in the greenhouse I don't take to much photo and it is early morning....


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 16, 2010)

e-spice said:


> Very nice - but I'm shocked at how little kovachii influence there is. I would have never guessed the cross.
> 
> That MDC is excellent!
> 
> e-spice



It is always the problem with picture, but if you'll see it in real. ( or on Dot's photo :rollhappy.. I'll guess you'll love it too... It is very nice! Thanks for the MDC it is a good one! I like it's petals width...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 16, 2010)

My first reaction was a bit like John's ... "Where's the kovachii?"
Then I had a look at some of my photos. The second one is kovachii X Andean Fire. What do you think?

Chuck Taylor


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2010)

gonewild said:


> How is that CITES legal?



What's the question? Are you asking if the Pk plants were sent overseas? 
You can get full multi-growth plants for $150.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2010)

Interesting 3rd photo! Hey JP! Did you move the blue sky from the downstairs to the G/H? oke:


----------



## gonewild (Nov 16, 2010)

NYEric said:


> What's the question? Are you asking if the Pk plants were sent overseas?
> You can get full multi-growth plants for $150.



There were no mature kovachii plants given CITES export permits by INRENA back long enough ago to have flowering progeny now. So my question was how was this hybrid created at EYF. Maybe it is not actually a kovachii hybrid?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2010)

I know nothing regarding the legality of plants.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 16, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Interesting 3rd photo! Hey JP! Did you move the blue sky from the downstairs to the G/H? oke:



You got me! :rollhappy:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 16, 2010)

Chuck said:


> My first reaction was a bit like John's ... "Where's the kovachii?"
> Then I had a look at some of my photos. The second one is kovachii X Andean Fire. What do you think?
> 
> Chuck Taylor




Very interesting Chuck! I like those photos superposition! I would like to learn how to do that! 
As I said, I did had a reaction too, wondering even worrying when I saw it first. But when looking at the variability in the crosses I've seen from the Pk now, I will trust my tags till I'll see some more flowers from that cross.


----------

